# Besten Köder für Graskarpfen



## Forellemcatcher (13. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte in den nächsten Tagen in einem Teich auf Graskarpfen gehen. Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit Schwimmbrot geangelt. Hat jemand eine andere gute methode für Graser oder einen anderen guten Köder? Der Teich ist ca. 7 Meter tief.

schonmal danke für alle antworten.

mfg simon


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

Versuch mal ne Maiskette mit bis zu 10 Körnern am Haar, welche du in Honig tauchst. Graser mögen auch süßes. Allerdings kannste auch Boilies bis zu 3 Stück oder Pellets anbieten. Graser verschmähen große Partikelketten nicht. Süße Popups ne Handbreit über dem Grund anbieten geht ebenso.


----------



## MrFloppy (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

am besten habe ich graser gefangen, wenn ich im sommer mit ner 1/4 semmel am schwimmenden sbirolino weit drausen gefischt habe. "mein" see ist allerdings nicht sehr groß (3 - 4 ha), sodass ich die seemitte mit nem guten wurf leicht erreichen kann.


----------



## rice (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

ne andere etwas aufwendigere möglichkeit ist wenn du nen schilfgürtel hast und dir die Zeit nimmst und schaust wo sie dort fressen .
wenn du die stelle gefunden hast gehst rein un schnippelst alle ins wasserhängende schilfblätter ab und läßt eines über.

dort hängst an die spitze dein hacken ein und verlegst die schnur bis zum stängel hoch machst sie dort mit nem Gummi fest (nich zu Dick da er abreißen muß )
wenn der graser des Blatt zupfen will Hackt er sich so selbst un der Drill kann beginne.


----------



## welszander71 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

hallo!
der beste köder ist mit abstand ein nussboilie mit süssem aroma.auch funktionieren erdnüsse pur am haar,wenn nicht so viele weissfische vorhanden sind.man sollte sie in zuckerwasser mit süssem flavour ziehen lassen und kurz kochen.alles am besten über einem partikelteppich fischen.
gruss:welszander


----------



## hotabych (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*



rice schrieb:


> ne andere etwas aufwendigere möglichkeit ist wenn du nen schilfgürtel hast und dir die Zeit nimmst und schaust wo sie dort fressen .
> wenn du die stelle gefunden hast gehst rein un schnippelst alle ins wasserhängende schilfblätter ab und läßt eines über.
> 
> dort hängst an die spitze dein hacken ein und verlegst die schnur bis zum stängel hoch machst sie dort mit nem Gummi fest (nich zu Dick da er abreißen muß )
> wenn der graser des Blatt zupfen will Hackt er sich so selbst un der Drill kann beginne.



Hi, hättest ja gleich dieses Video hierhin verlinken können
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=6xQHDvG9BhM&NR=1

Gruß


----------



## duck_68 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

bei uns geht eine Hartmaiskette mit nem Popup am Ende am Besten auf Graser.

Übrigens benutzt man zum Angeln HAKEN und keine HACKEN - Fische werden gehakt und nicht gehackt....


----------



## olebln (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

hallo,wollte gerne wissen was ein popup iss?lg olebln


----------



## duck_68 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

schwimmender Boilie


----------



## lukassohn (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

Versuchs mal mit Petersilie, das ist kein Witz, der ist für viele der beste Graskarpfenköder, Du kannst ein paar Blätter auf den Haken stechen, Du kannst aber auch von der Wurzel kleine Körner schneiden und wie den Mais auf das Haar ziehen, und auch noch ein zwei Maiskörner dazwischen, oder Styroporkugelchen damit Du den popup effekt hast denn vom Grund nehmen die Graser den Köder schwerer auf, ich werde es so dieses Jahr auch mal probieren hab noch nie auf Graser gefischt und auch noch keinen als Beifang gehabt.

Grüsse


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

die Graskarpfen stehen bei heissem Wetter gerne weiter draussen an der Wasseroberfläche und wollen sich nur Sonnen. Und da kann man manchmal machen was man will, sie fressen nichts. Am besten sind die Zeiten morgens und abends, denn dann sind die Graser gerne in Ufer/Schilfnähe und fressen. Da kann man z.b. das zähe Schwimmbrot ganz gut ohne Wasserkugel anbieten und sein Glück versuchen. Wichtig sind aber starke und scharfe Haken, am besten mit gerader Spitze... so das der Haken beim Anschlag gut im harten Grasermaul fassen und eindringen kann.


----------



## 48pfünder (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

Hallo, ich hab die meisten Graser mit Mais/Tigernusskombi im Morgengrauen direkt vorm Ufer im Flachwasser gefangen, Abends mit Mais anfüttern und noch im dunkeln Morgens hin, dann klappt das schon. Aber Vorsicht, Graskarpfen haben enorm Kraft, wenn du den direkt vorm Ufer den Anhieb gibst schießt er los wie ein U-Boot.


----------



## aircut (13. April 2009)

*AW: Besten Köder für Graskarpfen*

Ich verwende, wenn ich auf Graskarpfen angle Schwimmbrot. Das färbe ich dann mit grüner Farbe ein. Hab damit schon 2 Graskarpfen gefangen. #h

Obwohl ich fast nie auf Graskarpfen angle, da sie in der Tauber fast ausgestorben sind.:v


----------

